# problem...

## vvojtek

Witam, 

Jestem nowym uzytkownikiem gentoo ktory stanol podczas przygotowywania systemu  :Wink: 

Instalowalem gentoo wedlug tego http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

Jestem na punkcie instalacji syslog-ng i:

```
emerge syslog-ng
```

 i dostalem : 

```
!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink? 

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete? 
```

wykonalem 

```
ls -al /etc/make.profile
```

 i otrzymalem 

```
/etc/make.profile --> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.1
```

Sprawdzilem i w ogole nie istnieje taki odnosnik nie mam w ogole katalogu portage z tego co pamientam :]

Nie wiem co mam zrobic zeby to dzialalo  :Wink:  Nie instalowalem gentoo przez internet bo mam neostrade ;] uzylem plytki uniwersalnej. 

Prosze o pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

Pewnie zapomniałeś rozpakować snapshot portage

----------

## vvojtek

Racja  :Smile:  jak to sie mowi "Skleroza nie boil" ;D 

Dzieki  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

jeszcze taka mala rada, kliknij w link ktory mam w sygnaturce i dokladnie i ze zrozumieniem przeczytaj co tam pisze  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam i zycze sukcesow z gentoo

----------

